# ATL miniplaydate



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This weekend I went to Atlanta to play with Dash in the agility ring. While there I was able to visit some Havanese as well  Ann was a gracious host and had me and all 3 pups over for dinner Friday night Then, Sunday, Ann, Sandi, and I went to a playdate at Diane's house (we are bugging her to join the forum!) I will say it was a very warm day (92F in hotlanta on our way over to the playdate!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

removed photos


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

removed photos


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting. Looks like you all had a great time. Where's Scooter?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda the pics turned out great.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda - Goodtimes out in Hotlanta eh?? haahahaha
Nice pictures... and yeah, where is Scooter?

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Love these photos! Especially like the one where they are ALL smiling (even Belle!) Looks like a blast even if it was hot.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What fun! Nice pix, as always


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun, even if it was hot and humid. I am so impressed you got all those dogs to sit on the steps for a nice photo, even Belle behaved.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great pictures. Amanda, you are the best at the group shots!
Looks like you all had a wonderful time!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Amanda - Goodtimes out in Hotlanta eh?? haahahaha
> Nice pictures... and yeah, where is Scooter?
> 
> Ryan


Scooter and Murphy stayed home because we didn't know what our plans were and I didn't want to bring all 3. (I'm a wimp!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't go as far as saying Belle behaved. Let's say she did good on the Belle scale. And she was at an agility trial all weekend and had to control many shelties and papillions!

BTW Ryan- the shot with all the havanese might look really good in the calendar. I removed Belle so it had a shot at the calendar (hint hint!!!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BTW on the group of crazy CDL's, my husband noticed Belle has her entire head in the ice cream cup as well


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a great time! It is that hot here in South Georgia, too, and I have to talk Abby out of laying in the sun......lol What a nut!

Silly little Belle with her head in the ice cream cup - what a hoot!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! I love the group photo of furballs (including Belle). She is such a character. Looks like all the furballs and their mom had a blast.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What great pictures of gorgeous dogs and ladies. What kind of comments did you get from people. Four ladies and 7 dogs?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying Belle behaved. Let's say she did good on the Belle scale. And she was at an agility trial all weekend and had to control many shelties and papillions!
> 
> BTW Ryan- the shot with all the havanese might look really good in the calendar. I removed Belle so it had a shot at the calendar (hint hint!!!)


I agree, that is a great shot!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look like you all had fun. The group shot, how do you get them to sit still? Belle with her head in the cup, too cute.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Look like you all had fun. The group shot, how do you get them to sit still? Belle with her head in the cup, too cute.


Can't speak for all the CDL's but after 4 hours watching the agility show, playing in Diane's back yard and the walk in the 90+ heat mine were happy to sit or lay down.

We had lots of very nice positive comments, the little shop where we got the gelato ever had dog bones and water. No issue with the dogs coming in. If their AC had been working the group shot would have been inside. Diane lives in a very dog friendly part of Atlanta.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FUN!!!!! I love all your pics, Amanda, but your captions are a hoot. lol Belle is Belle and we love her just the way she is. Of course, we aren't the ones raising her, so she can be as devilish as she likes as far as I'm concerned.  The group shots are great, but it took me a second to figure out who 'Kujo' was!!!! 

You ladies look great in spite of the heat. I have been dying here from very high temps and high humidity. Not sure I would have been up to walking, but I'm glad you all did.  Sandi, how did Smarty do with the dogs?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just noticed how much Gracie looks like Smarty! Is it just in that group shot on the steps, or do they have the same coloring and markings in person too?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I just noticed how much Gracie looks like Smarty! Is it just in that group shot on the steps, or do they have the same coloring and markings in person too?


I was very happy with Smarty all day. No Tasmanian acts or reaction to the other dogs, at the show she and Galen stayed on their mat most of the time and were very good on our walk. She did a good deal of drooling but seemed to enjoy the company. She was much better than in the past.

Smarty and Gracie do have very similar coloring particularly in the face, but totally different coats.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Those pics are such a treat to see. What wonderful havs. The ice cream street scene looks familiar.


----------

